# 2006 Orca or 2009 Onix



## blw (Sep 10, 2004)

I know this is a tough question- I am looking at a new 2006 Orca frame. It has been suggested that with the new design and technology of the 2009 Onix I would be getting better quality and a better ride than the 06 Orca. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. Has anyone had the chance to ride the 09 Onix?
I need to decide soon or the 06 Orca will be sold.
Thanks


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Different animals*

Orbea describes the Onix as an all day enthusiasts bike, where the Orca is more of a racing frame. Pick the one that best fits your riding style. They are both great bikes!


----------

